# iluminar tablero del automovil



## marianus (May 9, 2010)

Esto pasa muy seguido, el tablero del Volkswagen Gacel, tiene solo 2 lámparas de 2 Watts que iluminan a través de una varilla de acrílico y ésto no es suficiente para cubrir todo el tablero. Parece que la gente de VW se dió cuenta recién en los últimos modelos del Gacel, ya tirando al modelo Senda y al modificar el tablero le incorporaron más lámparas.

Yo he estado 2 años con 1 modificación que le hice a mi VW Gacel modelo 83, le había instalado 1 plaqueta convertidora a corriente alterna, y así pude ponerle el famoso tubito de luz negra en el tablero. Pinté con marcadores fluor las letras y las
escalas de los relojes y quedó muy lindo, pero era poco la vida útil del tubo o de la placa convertidora, ya que son de mala calidad las que venden. Entonces hace poco hice volar todo y me decidí a ponerle leds, ya que consumen menos e iluminan más. Todo empezó un Viernes : fuí a la casa de electrónica y pedí los led verdes "traffic" que tienen la característica de abrir el haz de luz casi 180º , ésto los diferencian ampliamente de los comunes que son de iluminación puntual.

Aclaro que elegí verde, y hay muchos colores nuevos ahora a la venta, incluyendo "ultravioleta y el clásico  azul". Basta, empecemos: Le quité el acrílico al tablero, Coloqué en la parte superior un recorte de ploter espejado (te lo regalan en cualquier casa de ploteo o cartelería) , con cuidado quité el plástico rectangular delantero, que va a ser el que oculte a los leds para que no den directo a los ojos. Ahora calculamos la mitad de cada indicador hacemos caladuras con un cutter para los leds , hacemos agujeros pequeños en el tablero para fijar los leds y los pegamos con "fastix" o algun pegamento parecido. (yo utilice para esto la pistola de pegamento eléctrica, la de las barritas)

Se hace el conexionado en paralelo, siempre con una resistencia para cada led (yo le puse de 1.500 ohms, porque mi
alternador carga 13.5 volts) , se sueldan los cables que vienen de la llave de luces, así manejamos la intensidad desde el reóstato. Lo probamos en casa y debería quedar , pero les aseguro que se ve muy bien.

Dale , preguntá, estoy para ayudarte.

Mariano Catania
Mendoza  - Argentina


----------



## juanignacio (May 10, 2010)

Que buen manual para los que le quieren dar un aspecto personalizado a su auto y de bajo costo. A el auto que esta en mi casa que es un Hyundai Accent, se le cambio las luces del tableros por unos led's de 10 mm 















*Saludos*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 10, 2010)

Ésto se lo hice a un amigo, el tenía el tubito de luz negra, pero se le quemaba cada 2 por 3 , no me acuerdo si eran 5 o 6 leds de luz negra colocados en la parte superior del tablero, enfocando al mismo, escondidos para que no pegue ningun brillo en los ojos , saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 11, 2010)

seria bueno alimentarlo desde un regulador de voltaje, digamos el lm317, asi se podra bajar la intensidad a gusto.

muy  artistico su trabajo.


----------



## marianus (May 11, 2010)

muy buenos esos tableros de instrumentos iluminados !! yo hace unos años atras hacia algunos para los amigos, que buenos recuerdos me trae...

gracias por comentar y exponer sus fotos !!


----------



## dderosario (Jul 12, 2012)

hola a todos! mi consulta nada que ver pero se que aqui se me puede ayudar la foto 10 (el tablero visto de atras) tiene un borne macho que delvacuometro o temperatura, a que cable lo conecto o de donde biene, el mio esta desenchufado pero a la ves no esta,ayudaaa?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! gracias soy nuevo


----------

